# Best place to flyfish in Texas



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Where do you guys like to go flyfishing? With or without a boat for reds, trout and black drum. I have az yak. When there was a TPW ferry in POC the boys and I would go fish pringle and contee.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*fly fishin*

If no boat try the Matagorda area. Specifically the GE placemark. You can paddle across the river.

Good Luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Freak!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Oscar, If you have a 4x4, go up the beach from there and cross the dunes to get into East Matty Bay. Some nice flats over there. 

You can also fish POC from a kayak, you just have to do a little planning and some extra paddling. Get with the PACK Boys, they fish quite often in that area. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Been with P.A.C.K. since we used to meet at Catus Jacks. I've just been away from flyfishing a bit. Thanks for you help.


----------



## redfish_slayer1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd head down south towards Laguna Madre or Port Mansfield


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Laguna Freak said:


> If no boat try the Matagorda area. Specifically the GE placemark. You can paddle across the river.
> 
> Good Luck!


Old Parkers Cut......pulled some toads out of there years ago. Brings back memories. Make sure your 100% covered in Deet before making that walk:wink:


----------

